# Dealer Is Painting......are They Good?



## john g (Apr 11, 2010)

I am having the passenger side skirt removed and replaced , due to some plastic missing under the old skirt ,exposing bare metal.... Should I be concerned about the pontiac dealership matching the paint etc. I have a 05 quicksliver autocross.... I will be keeping the old skirt just to be sure...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The GM body shop around here is awesome, too expensive, but good.


----------



## john g (Apr 11, 2010)

Sounds good to me thx!!


----------



## phantom0670 (Oct 15, 2009)

It seems to me it would depend entirely on the specific dealership/painter. Not every dealership will be the same..


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

not to mention silver is a very hard color to match. not to mention its a plastic part, the metallics fall different on plastic versus metal. and the angle that it is it kinda kicks out so its never gonna be quote un quote perfect even from factory they are not perfect look at the bumpers


----------



## john g (Apr 11, 2010)

Do knw that the plastics dont match perfectly to the metal.... Fingerprints in the paint is a different story...... THEIR GONNA GIVE ME A STROKE , definitely depends on the dealer........I give up on coral springs pontiac I think, will have to take it to chevorlet, running out of options......


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

fingerprints? i would take it back and at least get your money back, if not have them atleast redo it


----------

